# Using inner tube to tie??



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry for the stupid question in this section, but... I do remember it was topic here about how to teach horse to tie I believe. I also remember someone said he/she is using inner tube. If someone is using it, could you, please, repeat that again?? I mean HOW?  And what "inner tube" means? Is it just bicycle inner tube? I was really confused when I run into that on other forum too (not a member, was just reading some stuff there).


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yep, it's just the stretchy inner tube of a bike tire. The purpose is to have "give" if your horse blows up. Typically only used for young horses who are prone to blow ups when tied. Because the spine is so delicate on young horses, tying them to a solid post and "lettin' 'em fight it out" is an enormous no-no and asking for immense problems. Some people may disagree, but typically an inner tube is tied to a post and then the horse to the inner tube so that if he blows, he's not cranking against something solid.

However, I've never used one so I'm unsure about their durability?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot, MM! 

I was really wondering how strong it is if horse goes crazy and pull on it. Is there any chance to break it? I certainly have seen horses broking halters and snaps on lead ropes. Hopefully, someone else with experience will pitch in.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

A bike inner tube wouldn't have a chance if a horse blew up tied to it. It would break and the horse would be smacked with it. A full size tube from a truck or car doubled around a tree works good but I have broken nearly everything with just a neck rope and a solid object. I do not tie by a halter, I always use a neck rope.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I use a tie ring like this www.blockertiering.com


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Rio, I wouldn't think a bike tube could hold up even for a second.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Clinton Anderson has a great way to teach them: you have a horse on an extremely long lead rope or lunge line and put it through a tie ring, not tying it. Wave your arms, be as scary as possible so the horse freaks out and tries to pull away. eventually the horse will stop, after pulling the rope out a bit. then, you bring the horse back in and loop the rope around the tie ring again, causing more friction. This time, when the horse pulls back, he can still run away, but with more friction. They will usually stop sooner, too. You repeat these steps until the horse is securely tied and stands still, not caring about the scariness.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yeh I'm going to be trying the blocker ring as soon as I get one. Carolina has pulled down fences, and apparently even an entire washbay, roof and all. And that's happened in split seconds, before anyone could pull on the lead to release it (I always tie with a quick release). 

I swear 90% of the time she acts like a hot OTTB straight from the track. Well, to be honest, I've had better behaved OTTBs straight from the track.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> A bike inner tube wouldn't have a chance if a horse blew up tied to it. It would break and the horse would be smacked with it. A full size tube from a truck or car doubled around a tree works good but I have broken nearly everything with just a neck rope and a solid object. I do not tie by a halter, I always use a neck rope.


RD, can you post a pic how you use the neck rope, please?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

dashygirl said:


> I agree with Rio, I wouldn't think a bike tube could hold up even for a second.


Yeah, that was my biggest concern when I read about it on other forum. I always had a feeling bicycle ones are really soft and week (may be wrong though).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Clinton Anderson has a great way to teach them: you have a horse on an extremely long lead rope or lunge line and put it through a tie ring, not tying it. Wave your arms, be as scary as possible so the horse freaks out and tries to pull away. eventually the horse will stop, after pulling the rope out a bit. then, you bring the horse back in and loop the rope around the tie ring again, causing more friction. This time, when the horse pulls back, he can still run away, but with more friction. They will usually stop sooner, too. You repeat these steps until the horse is securely tied and stands still, not caring about the scariness.


I have one. It did work for while, but not anymore. And I can't use it on my qh: she'll pull ANY long rope up to the end (way too smart).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just one more question... Does anyone use just a standing post to tie the horses? That's what I have and they dance around it till they left without the rope (it's all wrapped around the post :shock: ). Is there any cure for that? (putting a rail is not an option)...


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

A neck rope is a soft rope about 10 feet long with a good snap fastened to one end. A few feet along the rope knotted into the line is a strong rind. The rope is put around the neck and snapped into the ring, not too tight but tight enough for the horse not to slip it. Adjusting the knot determines the fit around the neck. The other end passes through the halter ring and that is the line you tie with. Tie about arms lenth, eye or wither height to something solid and let the horse figure it out.
100's of horses belong to the amish attend church or market near me and every one EVERY ONE wears a neck rope, no exceptions and they stay put.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Thank you, RiosDad!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Have you considered teaching them to ground tie? If they are so antzy on the lead, while teaching ground tying, you have the ability to put their butts to work; they soon figure out that standing still is much easier than having to work (longe). Worked like a charm on my Appy; he was extremely antzy when I got him, and it took just a few times for him to learn to stand ground tied, and I could walk away, get his tack, wave things around him, etc, and he wouldn't budge. Improved his opinion on being tied to a post, or cross tie too...he was more than happy to stand still, rather than move around, because I think he thought I could still put him to work. 

Once they know how to ground tie, reteaching them to actually tie, can be easier too, because you can start with just slipping the lead over the fence, and challenging them to move; yet you still have the power to put them to work.

I don't think tying or teaching a horse how to tie\retie, has to be a 'battle of the wills' or simply a 'lets tie the horse up to a solid object and let him fight it out'...teach the horse to use his head about it, and he will figure it out a lot sooner, and probably not get hurt in the process.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

mom2pride, lunging doesn't help a bit on my paint, unfortunately, but makes the whole situation just worse. I tried ground tie and they stand in ring. As long as I get out (or especially go to the park) they don't ground tie anymore.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

you can get bungee trailer ties...i use them sometimes [i had a pony that would NOT tie] they def can break them, but they would have to fight/pull for hours


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Do not use bungee trailer ties! Chances are when they do break, it's when they are all stretched out and under a lot of pressure. When they retract it'll most likely smack the horse in the face since it's tied to their halter. Or it can hit people - my friend got hit in the nose at a show when her horse acted - he was tied with a bungee tie - broke her nose.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

My Beau said:


> Do not use bungee trailer ties! Chances are when they do break, it's when they are all stretched out and under a lot of pressure. When they retract it'll most likely smack the horse in the face since it's tied to their halter. Or it can hit people - my friend got hit in the nose at a show when her horse acted - he was tied with a bungee tie - broke her nose.


OUCH ! never mind then !

not gonna lie i just tied my horse to a fence post & let her stand. she ties really well now, & once shes tied she basically goes to sleep no matter where she is. she never pulled hard against it or tried to fight though.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

When I used to use an inner tube to teach tying with, I just put it around a tree. I used a large tractor tube. I did cut the valve stem out as they are very long on those tubes and can be a hazard. If you have posts set you can use a regular tube. 
Just wrap it around the tree and run your rope through it . Check this site for photos, its a good one- Tying a Young Horse Cherry Hill's Newborn Foal

The whole idea behind either the ring or tube method is teaching to give to pressure and the release of the pressure brings the reward.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, I was thinking about the bundgee, but after doing lots of research I read about similar problems: if it breaks, it'll hit horse in face (which is a big no-no).

Maureen, thanks for the link! Really interesting one. I've seen other stuff by Cherry Hill, but not that one.

Unfortunately, it won't work on Kiara as she'll start rearing and pulling no matter what. Last time when she started to act I just kicked her back to the main field and put boots and everything there and then took her out to the trailer. I tried practically everything, but unfortunately nothing helps much. When she realizes we are going to trailer to the park she goes bananas and doesn't stop for second. Looks like HUGE amount of adrenalin kicks in and here we go. More like a some sort of mental issue to me rather than training. Actually I talked to the vet, and he said it's the way she is (from our experience if the adrenaline starts she can even fight succesfully that drug vets are using for total cedation :shock.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

i used a car or truck tube to tie my 1/2 arab up all the time because if he pulled back and felt like he was caught he would pull till something broke yet he would stand tied all night if need be he once pulled a 2x8 10 feet long that was bolted to the barn off of the wall and flipped over in to the stall that had his half brother in it because he felt like he was trapped


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you're out of your depth and need to seek some proffesional help. There have been several good suggestions that you have dismissed or claim to have tried. You're not doing something right or you wouldn't be having this problem. Swallow your pride and figure out what you're doing wrong and get some help.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

kevinshorses said:


> I think you're out of your depth and *need to seek some proffesional help*. There have been several good suggestions that you have dismissed or claim to have tried. You're not doing something right or you wouldn't be having this problem. *Swallow your pride and figure out what you're doing wrong and get some help.*


Thanks, kevin! Just to make you feel more happy I had 4 trainers to come out (with bunch of money paid to them of course): one John Lyons certified working with local recue, one is certified dressage instructor, and other 2 have PLENTY of recommendations from local people I know. Neither could help with the problem.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you tried tying her on a long line? I had a OTTB that would freak out if she couldn't turn her head. I got her semi normal with the blocker tie, but still if she was tied short she pulled. If I gave her a longer line (within reason) she was fine. She was just extremely claustrophobic and freaked out easily.


----------



## SavvyHearts (Sep 29, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Clinton Anderson has a great way to teach them: you have a horse on an extremely long lead rope or lunge line and put it through a tie ring, not tying it. Wave your arms, be as scary as possible so the horse freaks out and tries to pull away. eventually the horse will stop, after pulling the rope out a bit. then, you bring the horse back in and loop the rope around the tie ring again, causing more friction. This time, when the horse pulls back, he can still run away, but with more friction. They will usually stop sooner, too. You repeat these steps until the horse is securely tied and stands still, not caring about the scariness.


I do not think at all that this is a "great way" to teach a horse to tie. Scaring a horse is not acceptable in my book and would punch anyone that did it to one of my horses. Another reason to add in my books of why I really don't like Clinton Anderson...

What I use to tie my horses (if I choose to tie them) is not really tying...I use this:








They can still pull out but there is some stiffness to it, It won't just let go. But preparing the horse mentally and emotionally is the best thing to do. Being tied is hard for many horses because they have to stay there...what happens if a predator comes? They can't run away! They feel claustrophobic. I start with my horses at a young age, but not until I know they are ready. 

I normally choose not to have my horses tied, unless it is absolutely necessary, I perfer to groom them and tack them with just the lead rope resting on my arm. Tying a horse, IMO, is over rated. Yes I want my horses to be able to tie and just stay there, but it's more important to me to be able to do everythign I want with my horse in the aisle with no cross-ties or anything, just them standing right there with the rope either resting on the ground or on my arm.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

^^^ I think the demonstration she is refering to is with CA using a blocker tie like in your photo.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Have you tried tying her on a long line? I had a OTTB that would freak out if she couldn't turn her head. I got her semi normal with the blocker tie, but still if she was tied short she pulled. If I gave her a longer line (within reason) she was fine. She was just extremely claustrophobic and freaked out easily.


I use tire ring (the one posted above by Savvy) all the time and I give her lots of rope even with that. The problem is she seems to be fine if I plan to work in ring or just took her out to brush. As long as I'm going for the trailer ride with her that's when all problems start (and I don't know HOW she can figure out that ride is coming, I do those "training loads" too and she doesn't seem to care). She doesn't stand tie and try to push away and rear even with the tie ring to push the rope thru, and run to the trailer. And even walking her to the trailer is a challenge because she tries to run. Lunging doesn't help as she gets more and more and more excited. I can't really say that she's mean or anything, but she just goes in that completely hysterical mode that even my dressage trainer (with 30 whatever years of experience) was somewhat scared. You can even see her back legs are all shaking from over-excitement. :-(


----------



## hhadavis (May 3, 2008)

I did use a bike inner tube and they are actually pretty strong and have more give than the thicker tractor tire inner tubes...and it did help me alot in halter training a 6-12 month old colt because she would set back so hard, and it kept her from hurting her neck...I have the larger inner tubes for my bigger horses but I think the bike would work for them too, I think it would really matter how much give you want . I would tie a lead rope with a quick slip know thru the tube but dont leave to much rope because that can lead to another form of injuries. Just loose enought to move a few inches (and consider the give in the inner tube) but not loose enough to walk around the tree or get their leg caught up in it. It was also good to use when doing horses new to bathing..it would have enough give so they didnt panic when getting used to being sprayed unlike if I tied them to a immoble object. I also used it for "time outs" when my horses are difficult. I have found having to stand under a tree for a hour or two is much more effective correction tool for my horses, it give them time to get their "brains" back.


----------

